# The North Face just won Sumer Solstice with this video...



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Have you guys seen this yet? The North Face's Summer Solstice Video, #MaxYourDays with longtime pro DCP looks like the best day ever...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

How about you hook us up with a link so we can watch this "best day ever"


TT


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

timmytard said:


> How about you hook us up with a link so we can watch this "best day ever"
> 
> 
> TT


Whoops... Sorry if that embedded video didn't work. Here's the link from the main page The North Face Just Won The Longest Day of the Year With This Video - snowboardingforum.com

OR just on There North Face's Youtube page: 




Still kinda new...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

As I suspected, British Columbia is paradise...


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

If you didn't tell me that was a North Face video, I would have assumed it was a Whistler promo, as its all Whistler except when they get on the plane to go surfing, which I think is Tofino.

Regardless, cool vid. 

FYI if you live in Whistler, you can pretty much do everything in that video in a day


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Glad to see my 80s onesie is coming back in style.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Glad to see my 80s onesie is coming back in style.


It never went out...........I just got too fat........


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Dear SBForum Editor,

That had better be your split in touring mode in your avatar......





Sincerely,

A Concerned Snowboarder


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Dear SBForum Editor,
> 
> That had better be your split in touring mode in your avatar......
> 
> ...


Haha... Of course it is. That's me at the top of Hudson Bay Mountain in Smithers, BC on my fourth day of learning the basics of splitboarding. Toughest thing I've ever done on a snowboard, but easily the most rewarding... (But I do understand your concern.)


----------

